# uh oh! Whats wrong with my shrimp!?



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

One of my fire red shrimp has turned little bit black. Im a shrimp noob, i have never seen this before. Is he going to die?


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

does anyone know whats happening?


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I do not know much about shrimp as I am still learning. My guess is it is getting ready to molt. Keep an eye on it and hope that all gets better.


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

^he has been like that for a month.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Where's the shrimp? LOL I just see an almond leaf o.o


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

really sorry about the quality of the picture... the shrimp should be in the center of the picture.


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

Perhaps a reaction to changes in water parameter or decor. If it's been a month and it's still acting normally I wouldn't worry about it. Keep the water clean and mineralized and you should be good to go.


----------

